# Desert Tortiouse out door and indoor enclosures



## cuppidsarrows (Aug 28, 2009)

I just want some feed back on my enclosures to make sure that my new babies will be happy with it. Inside I have cypress mulch and outside I have eco earth soon to be mixed with a bit of play sand for rigidity.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks great to me, you've done a nice job.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 28, 2009)

I like both of them very much. Too bad the outdoor habitat has a built-in floor. If you could take the floor out, then you could set the whole thing on the grass and he could graze.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Aug 28, 2009)

Niceee  You did a very good job!


----------



## bettinge (Aug 28, 2009)

Looks nice! My only recommendation would be to put a log or something in the outdoor one and ramp the substraght to the top of the log. That way there is some variation in the terrain.


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 29, 2009)

That's so cool! Does the outdoor one have water (I think I see it in the indoor one)? Looks like the babies are spoiled.  Can you put some sight barriers outdoors like you have indoors? Even fake plants are fine outdoors. Will you be able to expand the enclosure significantly as the torts grow? If not, it's typically advised to block of part of the enclosure so it can grow as they do. How many torts do you have? Do you house them partially indoors and partially outdoors? Sorry I'm confused. I see "babies" but I saw the same tort in two pictures.


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah the outdoors has a water bowl but its kinda big so I bring it in to let them soak in it and when I took the pic they were soaking I put it in when they are out. I have two of them they are about 3 weeks old so I primarily keep the inside unless I'm outside gardening or If I will be home. I do block it off when they are in there I just put up a piece of wood that I had left over after making the enclosure.


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 30, 2009)

You did a fine job with the enclosure. My that last pic looks as if he is saying "Where do I START". When you add the sand to the echo earth it will give you a better depth for them to dig into. more plants or things for them to hide in. would be wonderful outside and if you are planning on feeding them outside at all a larger tile for eating. But all in all Great job. You little one is just as cute a a bug....well baby torty. 
Oh what is the white things in the first enclosure pic. is it plants on their side? My Greek hatchling thinks its a bird since i placed the silk plant in it's enclosure it likes to climb and sleep in the leaves. Babies love lots of places to hide.


----------



## tortoiselover (Aug 30, 2009)

great set up


----------



## cuppidsarrows (Aug 30, 2009)

The white thing is a cholla cactus from my aunts house in AZ, my boyfriend found like 6 on our vacation there and took them and glued some plants on it. I was really impressed. It doesn't have any thorns because its the "bones" of the cactus its really kinda cool. My little guy likes to burrow under to hide and I can never find him it always freaks me out but Im catching on to him . The other one likes to crawl on top of it and use it like a balance beam. hes my little dare devil


----------



## Stazz (Aug 30, 2009)

Wow good job cuppidsarrows, I love it  Im sure your babies will be very happy in their new home!


----------

